# Làm sạch nhà vệ sinh với nguyên liệu dễ tìm



## tibodinh (17/11/21)

Làm sạch nhà vệ sinh với nguyên liệu dễ tìm Bạn có biết nhà vệ sinh là nơi ẩm ướt có thể chứa nhiều vi khuẩn, những vi khuẩn này ẩn nấp trong đó có thể là máy hút bụi công nghiệp túi vải mầm mống gây ra những căn bệnh vô cùng nguy hiểm? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Theo nghiên cứu của giáo sư Charles Gerba đến từ đại học Arizona, phòng tắm là nơi tập trung vi khuẩn nhiều nhất trong không gian nhà bạn. Chính vì vậy, nó có tác động không tốt đến môi trường sống, ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bạn và các thành viên trong gia đình. Tuy máy lau sàn ngồi lái căn phòng này khá nhỏ nhưng lại mất không ít thời gian cho việc lau dọn, không kém gì các khu vực khác trong nhà. Vậy làm thế nào để vừa tiết kiệm được thời gian dọn đẹp, vừa giúp nhà vệ sinh luôn sạch sẽ, thoáng mát và không còn vi khuẩn. Những mẹo hữu ích nhưng siêu đơn giản dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn giải quyết các vấn đề này. Vệ sinh bồn cầu, bồn rửa Việc tẩy sạch bồn cầu, bồn rửa bằng hóa chất là phương pháp thường được nhiều người sử dụng hiện nay, tuy nhiên cách này không được khuyến khích bởi đã là hóa chất thì ít nhiều cũng gây hại đến người dùng. Hơn nữa, việc dùng chất tẩy sạch bồn cầu, bồn rửa nhiều lần sẽ gây ăn mòn sứ và dẫn đến màu men bị đổi. Vì thế, các bạn có thể sử dụng các cách sau: Cách 1: Đỗ dấm trắng và 1 thìa canh baking soda vào bồn cầu, bồn rửa, ngâm trong khoảng 30 phút, sau đó dùng bàn chải chà rửa chúng sạch sẽ và xả sạch bằng nước. Cách 2: Đổ 1 lon Coca Cola vào bồn cầu từ trên xuống theo hình xoáy ốc, ngâm ít nhất là 1 tiếng hoặc có thể ngâm qua đêm để có được kết quả tốt nhất. Cuối cùng chỉ việc dùng bàn chải cọ và chà xung quanh rồi xả sạch lại bằng nước. Vệ sinh vòi sen tắm Để làm sạch vòi sen bạn có thể dùng giấm trắng, đây là loại dung dịch an toàn nhất dùng để vệ sinh các vật dụng trong nhà. Bạn cũng có thể sử dụng giấm kết hợp với baking soda. Soda có tác dụng phản ứng với giấm, làm cho chúng sủi bọt. Phản ứng tạo thành axit cacbonic, là 1 chất làm sạch tự nhiên rất mạnh. Thực hiện: Đầu tiên bạn chỉ cần đổ đầy giấm trắng và 1 thìa canh soda vào túi nhựa. Bỏ vòi tắm vào túi có chứa hỗn hợp và buộc kín đầu vòi tắm. Để nguyên túi nước giấm trong vòng vài giờ hoặc để qua đêm. Giấm sẽ tác động với các chất khoáng, chất nhờn. Bước cuối là rửa sạch lại bằng nước. Vệ sinh gạch, tường Đây là những vị trí không chỉ dễ bám bẩn mà còn dễ nhìn thấy nhất. Để tránh các đường giữa các viên gạch bị đen và bám bẩn lâu ngày, bạn nên thường xuyên vệ sinh các khe vữa này, làm sạch và bảo vệ chúng khỏi nấm mốc, bụi bẩn lâu dài. Cách 1: Bạn có thể dùng vôi ăn trầu hoặc nước oxy già để bôi lên các đường kẽ gạch. Cách 2: Đối với gạch granite thì bạn chỉ cần lấy 1 ít khoai tây nghiền nhỏ rồi cho vào chiếc khăn mềm, sau đó chà lên đường kẽ gạch. Vệ sinh gương Những vết ố nước, xà bông lưu lại trên gương làm tấm gương trong phòng tắm trở nên xấu xí và đục mờ. Cách giải quyết rất đơn giản, bạn có thể sử dụng các cách sau: Cách 1: Dùng kem cạo râu để lau gương, chiếc gương sẽ trở nên sáng bóng như mới. Cách 2: Nếu gương bị hoen ố thì bạn lấy miếng giẻ bọc một ít muối và nhúng nước cho hơi ướt rồi chà mạnh lên gương. Sau đó, bạn chỉ việc dùng khăn sạch lau khô lại, gương sẽ sáng loáng ngay. Cách 3: Nhỏ vài giọt giấm vào chậu nước ấm, dùng khăn mềm ngâm trong nước, vắt ráo rồi lau gương. Giấm có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc tẩy trắng, bạn nên lau kỹ nhiều lần ở những vết ố theo đường hình tròn để vết ố bay hết. Vệ sinh các vết ố trong nhà vệ sinh Thực hiện: Trộn bột giặt và nước cốt chanh lại với nhau. Sau đó đổ hỗn hợp trên vào các vết ố vàng và để khoảng 20 phút Cuối cùng dùng bàn chải chà mạnh, linh kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệpcác vết ố vàng sẽ nhanh chóng biến mất. Các bà nội trợ nên duy trì việc “chăm sóc định kỳ” cho nhà vệ sinh của gia đình ít nhất 1 lần mỗi tuần để chúng được sạch khuẩn và tránh được nhiều bệnh nguy hiểm nhé!


----------

